# Help please



## TSD10399 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the area of dunmore Pa. I'm searching for. Reputable TSD studio,I've been recommended frank trojanowicz who owns the Scranton karate school. Is anyone familiar with him or his studio? Also, any recommendations are appreciated! Thanks -mackenzie


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry, I am not familiar with the instructor, or the school, that you named above.

Hopefully this helps because I do not know your area at all as I am from Philly, PA.
You can make your search more accurate by clicking on the HOME tab and by putting in your zip code to get more exact results, since I just put in DUNMORE, PA, which spit out a vast amount of results.

For styles, I checked off Karate and Tang Soo Do in this result. If you are looking for something different: click the CHANGE link next to SELECTED STYLES and select the style of Martial Art you are looking for. When looking for a Tang Soo Do school, always check the Karate selection as well as the Tang Soo Do selection as some schools just call Tang Soo Do, "Karate."

http://www.dojolocator.com/Pennsylvania/Dunmore/?style=1026

Good luck and Tang Soo!


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jul 10, 2012)

My instructor is Master Eric Kovaleski of Kovaleski Karate USA in Dickson City.


----------

